# Planet Audio Big Bang BB2400.1 Amplifier



## fertigaudio




----------



## fertigaudio




----------



## bkjay

thanks for the pics


----------



## Sarthos

Looks like it falls quite a ways short of rated power. Or maybe I can't read the birth sheet well enough.


----------



## mosconiac

My eyes show:
1,250W at 2ohms (rated for 1,600W).
2,050W at 1ohms (rated for 2,400W).

Didn't meet specs, but that's a lot of power anyway. $300 is pretty damn cheap.


----------



## Sarthos

Yep. I was considering running one but wasn't sure if it'd put out quite enough power. Also wasn't sure if I'd want to instead run two smaller amps so I could individually time-align the subs.

OP, since I see you sell equipment I got a pair of older 10" Planet Audio subs, 400 watts RMS each, dual 2 ohm voice coils (so 4 ohms in series or 1 in parallel). Got a good setup to run them both, preferably on separate channels for individual time/phase alignment?


----------



## bkjay

Maybe it can be run at 16volts for db comp. ?


----------



## fertigaudio

Sarthos said:


> Looks like it falls quite a ways short of rated power. Or maybe I can't read the birth sheet well enough.


I had another one that the birth sheet read 2200 watts. Still not a big difference but I am just glad to see birthsheets with amps.


----------



## Cruzer

im glad they include birth sheets as well, but they consistently see it doesnt do what they rated it at, yet they dont change it?


----------



## fertigaudio

marketing crap... Still a solid amp.


----------



## Sarthos

You wouldn't happen to have a good guess on the 4 ohm power do you?


----------



## brownmoses

Sarthos said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a good guess on the 4 ohm power do you?


certainly not enough to warrant weighing your car down with this huge amp!


----------



## fertigaudio

Sarthos said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a good guess on the 4 ohm power do you?





brownmoses said:


> certainly not enough to warrant weighing your car down with this huge amp!


Pretty much what brown said. Get you a good class a/b amp or check out the one I just installed into a Toyota truck on my videos on youtube.com. Their amps are small and do a lot of power, dont let the guts underestimate the output.


----------



## Sarthos

It's not that huge of an amp...

What did you install in your Toyota? I don't know how to find you on youtube.


----------



## fertigaudio

I installed RE audio into a customers Toyota, the Youtube link under my avatar should get you where you can find my youtube videos.


----------

